# planning to move to UK from USA



## sophia09 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello, my name is Sophia.

I’m really interested in moving to UK. I am going to graduate from college with a degree in medical office assistant this year. Iam 24 y.o. I have been to the UK a few times (last time I was there was in January 2011). 
I love USA, i was born in U.S. but I haven’t had great luck here and I want to move to another country where I can start fresh in life after college. I do have friends and family there who will let me stay with them till I get my own place. I know this won’t be an easy step and will take great amount of time. 
My questions are:
Will it be difficult for me to land a job? 
Will the UK government let me to move and live there? 
Will the UK take my American passport?
Do I have to be sponsor?
Should I go on a work visa? 
I have been told many different things, so Im hoping this site can help me with this "decision"
I have many other questions. I’m not afraid of this big step I’m taking. People think I’m "mad" but I gave this lot of thinking (3 years!)
Thank you for taking the time to reply.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To be kind of brutally honest with you, a degree in "medical office assistant" isn't going to be terribly transferable to the UK or anywhere else outside the US. Most other countries have national health care systems, and working in a medical office requires you to have a pretty good understanding of how those systems work.

Finding a job is tough everywhere these days, including in the UK, especially for someone just finished with their schooling. And yes, to get a visa with work privileges, you'd have to have an employer to sponsor you, which means you have to find a job before you can move to the UK. The employer then has to be able to justify hiring a foreigner over any of the many local folks looking for work. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

